# 2012 Passat and 17'' stock Salamanca wheels?



## vwnewbie7 (May 24, 2012)

Hi - I've a quick question which I hope someone can help answer. The stock Salamanca wheels that comes on a 2012 Passat are same as the others cars like Golf, Jetta? Or does Passat has some special version of these? The reason I'm asking is that I bought a Passat 2012 with 18'' wheels and I would like to buy one set for the winter and looking for stock Salamanca wheels. I can't seems to find the detailed specs for stock Salamanca wheels and wondering if someone can help with this? The shop that is selling does not know but have given me the following details; ET 51. 17*7.5 and 5*112. 

I think Passat has the same Salamanca wheels like the other VW cars. Can someone please confirm and let me know? The current wheels that I've are;

Wheel diameter (in.) 18 
Wheel width (in.) 8
Wheel lug pattern (mm) 5x112
Wheel offset (mm) 48


Thanks,


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

im confused what is the question

if you are wondeirng if the 17"s will work they will be fine


----------



## vwnewbie7 (May 24, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion. 

The Passat came in different sizes of wheels. One of them is 17-inch Salamanca alloy. My question is are there different types of 17-inch Salamanca alloy wheels available from VW? It appears VW Golf has them as well and all the used wheels I can find in my area are take offs from Golf etc and I'm not sure if they're the right one for Passat.

Thanks,


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

vwnewbie7 said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> The Passat came in different sizes of wheels. One of them is 17-inch Salamanca alloy. My question is are there different types of 17-inch Salamanca alloy wheels available from VW? It appears VW Golf has them as well and all the used wheels I can find in my area are take offs from Golf etc and I'm not sure if they're the right one for Passat.
> 
> Thanks,


they will be fine the passat is just a big jetta the chasis is the same underneath


----------



## trouble77777 (Apr 25, 2008)

*I am looking for a whole set of golf salamanca wheels*

Will tell me where I can find these salmanaca wheels for my 2012 golf tdi. I can't find ant in texas. So please e-mail @ [email protected] or call 281-351-2789. I need a whole set asap.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Salamanca specs: 17x7.5 ET51 5x112

_Salamanca Alloy Wheel - Priced Each_

Andy


----------

